

Wi-Fi Body Scale with Arduino - meedabyte
http://www.open-electronics.org/wi-fi-body-scale-with-arduino

======
hammock
It's like a hacker version of this: [http://www.amazon.com/Withings-WiFi-Body-
Scale-Black/dp/B002...](http://www.amazon.com/Withings-WiFi-Body-Scale-
Black/dp/B002JE2PSA)

------
mynegation
Now this is actually a thing I could use Arduino for! Most of the projects I
see on Arduino-related sites are cute toys, but not too many useful things.

I, personally, would like to see more of DIY projects describing how to do Wi-
Fi or Bluetooth enabled:

\- Blood Pressure monitor

\- Heart rate monitor

\- Weather station with hygrometer and barometer

\- Security camera with motion detection

\- Mood lamp (or lighting system) with voice recognition

~~~
jgrahamc
There's a nice sensor for heart rate for Arduino: <http://pulsesensor.com/>

I've set up security cameras with motion detection using Raspberry Pi.

------
bdfh42
Very good - I am working with several wifi enabled arduino packages - hoping
to link back to a Raspberry Pi using this Kickstarter project
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ciseco/eve-alpha-
raspber...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ciseco/eve-alpha-raspberry-pi-
wireless-development-hardwa) which looks likely to get funded.

------
prezjordan
Very nice write-up. Side-note: It's really interesting to see code written in
Italian.

~~~
tucosan
Which makes it quite annoying to read. I'm not a native english speaker but
that does not mean that I would write code written in german idioms - not even
in the comments...

